# P's and the light



## Toteanka (Sep 25, 2005)

Whats up everybody? I would appreciate it if someone could help me out here. I want to put live plants in my piranha tank, but the only problem is that the light drives my fish crazy. They usually huddle together behind some driftwood in the corner until I shut the light off, after that they just go back to swimming around. Is it any way that I can get them use to the light without stressing them out. They are all babies no longer than an inch *PLEASE HELP!!!!!







*


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Toteanka said:


> Whats up everybody? I would appreciate it if someone could help me out here. I want to put live plants in my piranha tank, but the only problem is that the light drives my fish crazy. They usually huddle together behind some driftwood in the corner until I shut the light off, after that they just go back to swimming around. Is it any way that I can get them use to the light without stressing them out. They are all babies no longer than an inch *PLEASE HELP!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*









i dont have a light in y tank and my plants are doing fine but...

if u had a dimmer light u could do this:
every day dim the light a little higher so tye get used to it.

Or just leave the light on for like 5 minutes and theyll get used t it. They probably just get startled when u turn it all thats all.*


----------



## Toteanka (Sep 25, 2005)

rocker said:


> Whats up everybody? I would appreciate it if someone could help me out here. I want to put live plants in my piranha tank, but the only problem is that the light drives my fish crazy. They usually huddle together behind some driftwood in the corner until I shut the light off, after that they just go back to swimming around. Is it any way that I can get them use to the light without stressing them out. They are all babies no longer than an inch *PLEASE HELP!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*









i dont have a light in y tank and my plants are doing fine but...

if u had a dimmer light u could do this:
every day dim the light a little higher so tye get used to it.

Or just leave the light on for like 5 minutes and theyll get used t it. They probably just get startled when u turn it all thats all.
[/quote]







Thanks







*


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Toteanka said:


> Whats up everybody? I would appreciate it if someone could help me out here. I want to put live plants in my piranha tank, but the only problem is that the light drives my fish crazy. They usually huddle together behind some driftwood in the corner until I shut the light off, after that they just go back to swimming around. Is it any way that I can get them use to the light without stressing them out. They are all babies no longer than an inch *PLEASE HELP!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

welcome to p-fury

if you want live plants you need strong light, just keep the light on in your tank, eventually they are going to get used to the strong light.*


----------



## Toteanka (Sep 25, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> Whats up everybody? I would appreciate it if someone could help me out here. I want to put live plants in my piranha tank, but the only problem is that the light drives my fish crazy. They usually huddle together behind some driftwood in the corner until I shut the light off, after that they just go back to swimming around. Is it any way that I can get them use to the light without stressing them out. They are all babies no longer than an inch *PLEASE HELP!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

welcome to p-fury

if you want live plants you need strong light, just keep the light on in your tank, eventually they are going to get used to the strong light.
[/quote]







Thanks a lot sorry for the late replies, but I am married with children and I dont get too much time to get on the net as I would like. Thanks for making me feel welcome!!!*


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

Toteanka said:


> Whats up everybody? I would appreciate it if someone could help me out here. I want to put live plants in my piranha tank, but the only problem is that the light drives my fish crazy. They usually huddle together behind some driftwood in the corner until I shut the light off, after that they just go back to swimming around. Is it any way that I can get them use to the light without stressing them out. They are all babies no longer than an inch *PLEASE HELP!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

welcome to p-fury

if you want live plants you need strong light, just keep the light on in your tank, eventually they are going to get used to the strong light.
[/quote]







Thanks a lot sorry for the late replies, but I am married with children and I dont get too much time to get on the net as I would like. Thanks for making me feel welcome!!!
[/quote]
no prob







*


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

How big are your Redz?


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

rocker said:


> Whats up everybody? I would appreciate it if someone could help me out here. I want to put live plants in my piranha tank, but the only problem is that the light drives my fish crazy. They usually huddle together behind some driftwood in the corner until I shut the light off, after that they just go back to swimming around. Is it any way that I can get them use to the light without stressing them out. They are all babies no longer than an inch *PLEASE HELP!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*









i dont have a light in y tank and my plants are doing fine but...

if u had a dimmer light u could do this:
every day dim the light a little higher so tye get used to it.

Or just leave the light on for like 5 minutes and theyll get used t it. They probably just get startled when u turn it all thats all.
[/quote]

What kind of plants do you have with no light in your tank? (I need some new low-light plants b/c mine aren't doing well) Or is your tank in front of a window?*


----------



## JFK (Sep 2, 2005)

Toteanka said:


> Whats up everybody? I would appreciate it if someone could help me out here. I want to put live plants in my piranha tank, but the only problem is that the light drives my fish crazy. They usually huddle together behind some driftwood in the corner until I shut the light off, after that they just go back to swimming around. Is it any way that I can get them use to the light without stressing them out. They are all babies no longer than an inch *PLEASE HELP!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

Try wrapping your Tube with electrical tape in a candy stripe. This reduces the light for the P's but gives sufficent for your plants to survive.

JFK*


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

if you add peat moss the water will be lightly tinted which reduces how much the light pierces the water.


----------

